# Can you evaluate the mice?



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm looking to try to get some larger mice, and there is someone not to far away who has many types/varieties. She breeds them for feeders, and sent me a link to pictures of her mice, and I'd like advice as to whether or not I should see about buying any.

I am seeing a lot of greasy mice which means probably high density, I'm seeing pregnant does, babies, and at least one buck so I can assume back to back breeding, and that anything I get is probably a grab bag/I'm not gonna know what it carries. Nothing looks terribly unhealthy, but I can assume that she's culling those as she goes for reptile food. The last picture does have a lot of nuts in it, so I'm a bit put off about diet. I've seen mice that ppl have posted from bad breeders and I don't want to end up bringing something back that mucks up everything, but as mentioned, my sources are limited and I'd like to see about making my stuff bigger. I also wouldn't mind getting something for my piebalds, mine are all are very high for pigment, and her's are the opposite. I could use one or two to bring the color scale down.

Just keep moving right, to the left is things like ASFs and gerbils.
https://picasaweb.google.com/106914...v-1sLbqgE&feat=directlink#5730916715391799186

If I go ahead and buy from here, can you give me tips what I should look for? I'm thinking a couple large does who've had litters, who're large, so that I can selectively see how their litters turn out, and probably breed a son back once to see about the recessives. As I read all this, I realize it's a really bad idea with my bandeds as I don't want to introduce the pied gene, so I'm probably going to stick with adding to my pied mice.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Comment removed and sent via PM.


----------

